# Eigene Boot-CD erstellen



## ::emanuel:: (14. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Was muss ich alles auf eine CD brennen, damit diese bootfähig ist und dass ich meinen PC formattieren kann. Bisher war es ja immer so, dass ich von Diskette gestartet habe und von dort die format.exe ausgeführt hab. Jetzt muss ich den PC von meiner Freundin formattieren, der aber kein Diskettenlaufwerk hat. 

Was muss ich also auf eine CD brennen, damit ich von dieser booten und dann formattieren kann?

Danke für eure Hilfe!

Emanuel


----------



## Vaethischist (14. Oktober 2004)

Wenn Dir eine DOS-ähnliche Installation reicht, geht das relativ einfach:

1. Du brauchst eine Bootdiskette (unter Win98SE mit *format a: /u /s*, sonst im Internet downloaden)

2. Mit Nero eine bootfähige CD erzeugen (Neu->CD-ROM(boot))

3. Bei Startoptionen das Diskettenlaufwerk (Standardeinstellung) wählen (mit der Bootdiskette drin)

4. Brennen

Fertig. Wenn Du mit der CD bootest, solltest Du ein normales MS-DOS vor Dir haben. 

Aber: Du hast keine Unterstützung für's CD-Laufwerk. Deshalb am besten eine Startdiskette unter W98 erstellen (Systemsteuerung->Software...) oder eben ein Image aus dem Internet besorgen. Zum Beispiel hier: http://www.bootdisk.com/bootdisk.htm


----------



## funnytommy (14. Oktober 2004)

Hallo
Also mit dem Thema booten kenn ich mich relativ gut aus
Was willst du alles machen Nur formatieren und neu aufsezten oder auch noch Paritionen verschieben? Nur formatieren kann man ganz easy machen will man aber Noch ein Acronis Programm dazu zum editieren der Parititonstabelle braucht man schon wieder einen Mulit-Boot-Manager..

Lange rede kurzer sinn..
Also die erstellte Bootdiskette in einen Computer mit Diskettenlaufwerk einlegen und dann Nero starten, neue CD erstellen und dort Boot auswählen! Dort kann man den Ort eines Images oder das Diskettenlaufwerk einstellen! Danach wird die Bootfähige Diskette auf CD gebrannt und du kannst von ihr booten! Wenn das jetzt nicht ganz klar war dann einfach noc mal nachfragen!

greets ft


----------



## ::emanuel:: (14. Oktober 2004)

Hi Leute! 

Danke für die tollen Antworten! War ja echt nicht so schwer.

Grüße,

Emanuel


----------

